# Jumping the medical hoops



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Well, I didn't quite know which doctor to see to refer me to one of those stamina tests. I debated whether or not to go to a cardiologist (since I have valve insufficiency) for a stress test, or the physiatrist for the kind of test that to evaluate your ability to work. Since I can have a physical yearly under my husband's insurance for a $10.00 fee, I thought I would start at the family doctor, and he could refer me to whichever one he thought would be appropriate.This is the guy who didn't catch my intestinal infection from taking antibiotics, but I thought I would just use him to get where I needed to go. (I was also tempted to let him have it, but he happened to catch me on a good day, and I did need his cooperation). The bugger wouldn't refer me for direct testing himself, so he passed me off to the physiatrist. The physiatrist's office said that they just test and treat the fibro, and that I would have to be referred to another department for the testing. I told them that I was already tested for fibro and treated, but I just needed the testing. Of course they have to see me anyway so they can refer me.I really hate this run-around, and having to spend money for visits I don't need! Now I'm second-guessing myself and wonder if I should have gone to my Rhuematologist or even Gastroenterologist who are also classified as internists first. I haven't seen any of these doctors for years since none of them could help me anyway. It is just so frustrating that one has to jump through all these hoops to get at what they want. All I want to know is how many hours I can tolerate a day if I go back to work, so I can tell what kind of job I am suited for.I was used to giving 110% at my jobs, and I don't want to dissappoint myself or my future employer. The infection has taken a lot out of me, and I know my stamina is not as good as it used to be.Sorry, just had to vent. UM


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

UGH! I completely understand what you're saying. And you're 100% right. Health care is a joke anymore! I think it gets to all of us, and we just have to vent it out sometimes. Funny - When you're healthy, seems like you can get in to see any doctor, but when you're ill you can't get a doctor to touch you with a 10 foot pole!!







Sure is frustrating...I hear you!







Bad health care system


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Sounds like when I call a government agency. Run around, run around, run around. I didn't know that they had this type of test. Hang in there UnMoulded. Let me give them a few of these





















for you.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for listening m.m and weener. You want to know what a GP does for a physcical these days? The nurse took my blood pressure and pulse and weighed me (that's something I could do myself for free anyway). The doctor listens to my heart and lungs, shines a light in my eyes, and checks my back for moles. I basically knew those would be okay, but not adverse to having them checked, of course. It's just that's all there is to having a physical these days (in my case, since I had a hyster., no need for a pap smear, according to the gyno).Years ago, blood and urine tests were routine in a physical. Sometimes, even a chest x-ray. These are things you could not do yourself, and they might pick up on things that could not be seen. That is called preventive medicine. Wonder why they don't do these anymore? Not enough revenue in them, I guess. Instead they go for the big equipment exams like mammagrams, colonoscopies, bone density screening. Not necessary to have every year, but insurance companies will pay for these big ticket items if ordered. I didn't need any of these this year (just don't feel a mammagram every year is necessary). So, the one thing that I think I do need, of course does not have as much coverage. Therefore, my doctor was not interested in ordering it. Probably is discouraged from doing so by the healthcare system.Have to go through those loopholes in the right order. I swear, GP's are practically obsolete these days. Don't even know why I bothered. I bet the rheumatologist would have ordered the testing. I could have gotten even more needed information if I had gone to a Gastro doc., since that's where the worst of my problems are. Maybe he would even know something knew this time around, or I could have taught him a thing or two from my experience (I would have selected the other one they had at the clinic though, not the one that missed my diagnosis).


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

UnMoulded, when I started with my new family doctor she did a complete physical. She did everything yours did, but she also did a pap smear and a breast exam. I'm not sure if the reason why is she is a woman. I was curious and maybe you can answer this question for me. I also had a hysterectomy and still go for a pap smear, but not as often as I use to. Is this the norm? My friend who also had a hysterectomy still goes every year for her pap. She was surprised that I don't go yearly.Do they assume that since most of my parts are missing that nothing can go wrong down there? Just curious.From personal experience, my rheumatologist was the one that requested extensive testing on me. My GP really doesn't know enough about fibro.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

CAUTION: I had a hysterectomy 8 years ago and have a PAP every year. I just had mine for this year a week ago. Just because you don't have a uterus or ovaries, doesn't mean you can't get cancer.I called and asked my doctor's nurse and she said you still need a full well-woman check up every year.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

There certainly does seem to be a confusion in the medical field about whether or not a female exam is necessary after a hyserectomy. The first gyno who did the surgery told me to come back every year. Then he retired, so I went to the one who performed the endoscopic exam on me. She told me when I came back for a pap, that I needn't have bothered coming in because I no longer have a uterus (must be that they took the cervix too, but I really should find this out for sure).I do have one ovary left. It became enlarged after my surgery. I had a vaginal sonogram. A follow-up later found it went down (maybe it was after I had severe abdominal pain which they attributed either to a cyst bursting on the ovary, or a bowel infection). I swear, you don't know who to believe in these days.Tell me weener, or perhaps someone from the states: Can a rheumatologist do the yearly "physical" exam and the insurance pay for it, or is that possibly not allowed by the specialist or with a health-care system, since that would be considered a speicalty visit? I should probably check this out with my insurance company and specialists. Too bad I didn't think of this earlier. That's part of the "hoop" I was talking about, I guess.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I still have both ovaries and am advancing on the peri-menapausal years and have had to have diagnositic mammagrams so I stick to the gynocologist for anything female related.From my perspective specialists have limited answers for their own fields, and no answers for anything outside. I also only go to board certified specialists. It makes for a lot of doctors but doctors are limiting their liability when something goes wrong by referring patients to specialist for everything! My internist wouldn't prescribe an anti-fungal for a fungus under my toenail - he sent me to a podatrist. And insurance is another thing entirely. From what my doctors have told me, they do not get reimbursed for tests, procedures, etc. that they are not contracted to do. In the world of HMO and PPO's that means the internist and GPs have the broadest range of practice, while the specialists are limited to their specialty. My rheumatologist runs blood work everytime I walk in the door to test liver and kidney function and who knows what else. I asked them to do a draw and test my B12 level (which I have been under treatment for because it is low.) They couldn't order the test. Your doctor will know what the insurance company will allow them to do.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just a note on the cervix stuff...I have a friend who had cervical cancer about a year ago. They removed her cervix. She said it grows back after being removed, because it's just tissue. It isn't an organ like an ovary or a uterus. It's "just tissue". So, even if you had yours removed, it will (or did already) grow back. I was surprised to learn that!I'm not sure if your Rheumy could do your yearly work-up. Probably would be worth a call, if you ever could get ahold of a real live person when you call!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks ladies for all your info and experiences. I still a half of an ovary left and wondered if anything could go wrong. My gyno did follow-up after my operation, but nothing after that. He said that if I had any problems to come back. I moved in 2000 and hadn't thought about it until my physical with my new doctor. She asked me when was the last time I had a pap. I said in l998 and she decided it was time to do another one.UnMoulded, I'm not sure if a rheumy can do a physical. I know that whenever I see a new rheumy they do almost everything a family doctor would do in a physical (except the pap). I'm in Canada and we have universal health care coverage so I'm not sure about the coverage allowable by insurance companies. As you said, it something you will have to check out with your insurance company. It'll be good to know for next time. Do you have a benefits book outlining your coverage?I think I'll go looking for a new gyno. I've already experienced endometriosis once and I've heard that it can come back.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for your input paige and m.m.. It's nice that we can learn something from each others experiences because the doctors sure as heck don't seem to be discussing it with each other, much less in much depth with their patients. We just spread our legs - or not - and have to take things lying down. (Okay, I'm just being silly now.)


----------



## Rubber Underwear (Dec 17, 2002)

I have had IBS forover the past 25 years and at first it was hell until I found help at:darksidecreations.com-these people sell rubber clothing and suit of skin tight rubber,my rubber suit goes from my knees up till it hit my underarms. I'm free to go wherever I choose to go and when the urge comes I just let it slide and think nothing about the results as I can go for 5 days without any leakage or smell. I might gain a little weight around my middle but the "stuff" will slide somewhere else within the suit. Doctors do not know the ansewers to everything and when they refer you to someone else who doesn't know jacksh** then you are wasting your time.The only lifestyle change you will have to make is to keep your secret quite well hidden,and try not to think about all the "bleep" you are sitting in for days at a time,but just think of what you will now be able to eat without the fear of an explosive discharge that will cause embrassment and shame!.Remember to look up darksidecreations.com-and start enjoying life once again.Sincerely: Thomas John Prittie.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

no no no no no no.ick


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Um, _ANYWAY_...UnM...ROFL!!! Gosh that's how I feel every year! lol I am cracking up.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)




----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

ugh, that visual isn't prittie at all. Are you sure you are in the right forum? Perhaps you are out of forum. Please change your forum right away. It's getting a little too tight with no place to slide. We are beginning to get a foul smell in here that is dectectable all the way throughout cyberland.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

phewwwww! And I thought my gas was bad!







ROFLMAO. My stock of diapers, disposal towelettes and Citrus Air Neutralizer will work just fine, thank you very much . LOL.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

forgive me IF you are sincere,but 5 days living in your own waste,IN A RUBBER SUIT!!i think NASA may have a place for you.just type nasa.com in your address bar,im sure you`ll come up with something that fits your dark creations.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

OMG!!! I'm ON THE FLOOR!


----------

